# CPU-Kühler lässt sich bewegen :-S



## schnow (2. Februar 2011)

*CPU-Kühler lässt sich bewegen *

Hey Leute!
Hab heute nen Teil meines PCs zusammengebaut (HAF X endlich da )
und plötzlich sagt meine Freundin: Ist der Kühler da nicht schief?
Ich gucke und: Tatsache! der Venomous X (Black) stand schief auf der CPU.
Man kann zwar nicht an dem Kühler wackeln, man kann ihn aber um einige mm drehen, da er wohl nicht ordentlich in der Mulde die dafür vorgesehen ist verhakt ist.
Noch was: wenn ich die Schraube für den Anpressdruck lockerer stelle (stand in etwa auf mittlerem Druck) lässt er sich weniger bewegen, aber trotzdem noch minimal.
Darf das alles so sein?
macht mir etwas angst ^^

Hoffe mir kann jemand was dazu sagen
MFG Schnow


----------



## Ahab (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: CPU-Kühler lässt sich bewegen *

Hey! 

Keine Angst, das ist "normal". Das ist/war wohl bei vielen Thermalright Kühlern der Fall. Ich hatte damals einen IFX-14 - der ließ sich auch etwas drehen. Der Kühlleistung tat das keinen Abbruch.


----------



## Seabound (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: CPU-Kühler lässt sich bewegen *

Mal die Temperaturen beobachten. Wenn alles im Grünen Bereich is, isses wohl OK. Es sei denn, die stöhrt das Schiefstehen optisch. Ich könnt als alter Perfektionist mit sowas nich


----------



## schnow (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: CPU-Kühler lässt sich bewegen *

xD hab den anpressdruck jetz auch auf das minimum (40lbs) gestellt, dürfte die kühlleistung ja nich so beeinflussen (der anpressdruck jetz) oder?   weil mit 40 lbs dreht er sich auch fast garnich mehr

danke für die Antworten

MFG Schnow


----------



## hulkhardy1 (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: CPU-Kühler lässt sich bewegen *

Also beim Anpressdruck muss du aufpassen der seht im direktem Verhältnis zur Wärmeübertragung zwischen CPU und Kühler. Eigentlich gilt um so höher der Druck um so besser. Sicher gibts da auch ne Grenze aber im Prinzip ist das so.


----------



## Takei Naodar (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: CPU-Kühler lässt sich bewegen *

Die Grenze besteht aus direktem Materialkontakt bzw Beschädigung des Prozessors oder der Befestigung ^^


----------

